# Plasma Torch Consumables



## cg 2005 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have an AG-60 torch on my Lotos ltp5000d. The electrode is ~1.1" long and the nozzle about 0.85" long. Lotos claims only their consumables work with this plasma cutter.

My question is this:

If the consumables are the same material and thread is the same why is the specific length so critical?


----------



## joconnor (Feb 28, 2015)

If the electrode is too long it will short out the torch, and if too short it will cause a weak cutting arc and erode the tips much faster.


----------



## cg 2005 (Feb 28, 2015)

Please explain how either of those circumstances occur if the same tip to electrode distance is maintained.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 1, 2015)

cg 2005 said:


> Please explain how either of those circumstances occur if the same tip to electrode distance is maintained.



If it's exactly the same as the own brand stuff in every way then it should work, maybe they use the brand of consumables as a warranty refusal thing?

I think joconner was saying what can happen if the parts arn't identical.

Stuart


----------



## cg 2005 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, there are some potential warranty issues, but their consumables are priced three to four times higher than others. I was not disagreeing with joc, I simply needed to understand why if the gap was maintained between the electrode and the nozzle the same as "original" pieces there would be an issue even though the new pieces would each be longer.

I became suspect when I noted this machine's torch used a three pin connector where most other AG-60 torches were two or seven pins. I could not see the need for a third wire when the switch only required two wires. I removed the cover and observed only two wires connected to the three pin receptacle. This appears to be an obvious attempt to make sure people buy only their configured torches at exorbitant prices.


----------



## xalky (Mar 1, 2015)

I think it's an attempt by Lotos to sell you high priced consumables. Take a look on ebay. There's a whole bunch of vendors selling consumables for the Chinese plasma torches. There should be a number printed on the side of the torch handle,( AG60?), use that number to search for consumables that'll fit. As far as I can tell, most of the chinese plasma cutters source the torches from the same chinese vendor. I would just order 1 tip and 1 electrode to see if it works. Armed with that knowledge, you can politely flip them the bird.


----------



## joconnor (Mar 1, 2015)

cg 2005 said:


> Please explain how either of those circumstances occur if the same tip to electrode distance is maintained.



You didn't specify that the gap measurement would be maintained. That would suggest that the tip hole depth is the same, if so the replacement parts should work fine.


----------



## cg 2005 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry my bad. However, based in part on your comments I intend to verify that fact when the shipment of less expensive stuff arrives.

Thanks for the insight.


----------

